# Skyriver's Jaeger Meister wins 2 Qualifying Field Trials in a row!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

She won 2 Qualifying field trials in a row! June 12 and June 19. And she finished her Master Hunter title on Saturday the 18th.


The first Q she was handled by her pro. The second she was handled by her owner.


I shot for her Q on the 12th, so I got to watch her work. She's not super speedy, but she's very precise and easy to work with. Definitely a team player.


Congratulations to her owner.


Pedigree: Skyriver's Jaeger Meister SH **


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations to Skyriver''s Jaeger Meister!


----------

